# Louisiana House committee rejects bills to allow concealed handguns without permits



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Louisiana House committee rejects bills to allow concealed handguns without permits | The Advocate ? Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

My wife took her CC class back in January, and there was a lady in the class who had never fired a gun in her life, and here she was taking a CC class. THAT is scary to me! A CC class is not meant to CREATE a foundation of knowledge on how to handle/use a pistol. We are already an open carry state, which I just found out, but not needing a permit for CC is a bad idea IMO.
A total novice, has no business carrying a gun. I'm all for a person having the right to defend themselves, but carrying and using a gun is obviously a very serious thing, and it requires a lot of respect and training. Criminals already carry anyway, so not needing a permit doesn't change that aspect one way or another.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, this is a "sticky" subject at best. I personally feel as though you should make yourself as familiar (this includes shooting) with your carry weapon as you possibly can, before you go armed out in public, but the Second Amendment is pretty clear as well. Meh, I guess we will never see the end of this fight.


----------

